# Fishing MBSP, Garden City and Huntington Beach SP 5/26 - 5/31



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

Arrived on 5/25 and set up at camp site. Bought licenses and fresh shrimp. ( Atlantic Ave for shrimp ). Normal people not there but discovered later they were on 17 business up the road. Did some scouting for fishing the rest of the vacation. Sun- Garden City in Georgetown county below Yucca Ave. All times fished am outgoing tide. Several varieties of fish but 4 keeper whiting for dinner. 3 other fisherpeople. Mon- Huntington Beach. Sharkfest!!! Saw 2 whiting caught but very small. About 30 people within 1 mile either side of me. Felt good to see them all but they were catching sharks also. Many people walked by to the jetty. Wife and son walked there and found that they black topped it completely. Tues- Garden City again. Much less luck. only a few small fish. 1 5 1/2" blue crab which I threw back. Wed- South side of state pier. The same. Thurs- North side and FINALLY SAW SAND FLEAS!!!!! Scooped some up and fished the suds as usual and it paid off. 15" whiting!!!! Biggest I have ever caught. Other fish also. Fri- Same spot and more sand fleas. 13 1/2" whiting!!!!! Plus others caught. Wished I found those fleas sooner. The key to those big whiting is medium sand fleas. I tried the huge ones but no bites. Switched to mediums and great results. A guy fishing North of me at MBSP beach caught a 14" pompano. No blues were caught either. Water was very warm for this time of year. We happen to hit 90+ every day this year which pushed us off earlier than usual. Winds were favorable 1st 5 days then shifted the last 2 even in am. Hope this helps. I have pics but don't know how to upload them...
Kim:fishing:


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Can you clarify for me please? What was blacktopped? The South Jetty has been for as long as I've known it.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

From what my wife told me since I did not walk there they re-black topped the whole area. No pictures to post. Just what I was told. Hope this helps.......
Kim:fishing:


----------

